
Forest Restoration Could Greatly Slow Global Warming - Reedx
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/massive-forest-restoration-could-greatly-slow-global-warming/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20356859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20356859)

------
jammygit
Relevant heroes from a a post the other day: 2 million trees planted over 20
years

[https://www.pupperish.com/photographer-helps-
forest](https://www.pupperish.com/photographer-helps-forest)

